# RAM "für Hardware reserviert"



## m1ch1 (15. April 2010)

*RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

hi
ich habe das problem dass ich i-wei nur noch 2gig von meien ram verwenden kann. Bis gestern waren noch die vollen 4gig verfügbar. im resoucen monitor steht 2000mb reserviert für hardware. wie kann ich da problem beheben.
MfG M1ch1
PS:remaping ist aktiviert.


----------



## N1lle (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Hast du eine Onboardgrafikchip oder eine Grafikkare mit Hypermemory oder wie des heißt??


----------



## m1ch1 (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

das mit hyper memory weis ich nicht genau. glaub aber nicht. ist ne ati 5850.
das problem trat auf nachdem ich versucht habe mit einem weiteren satzt ram auf 8gig instgesatmt zu kommen. dabei wurden allerdings auch 4gig(also die hälft wie jetzt )für hardware reserviert weshalb es keinen grund für mich gab den einen satzt zu behalten.


----------



## N1lle (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

an  der 5850 wirds net liegen.

mhhh welches os nutzt du??


----------



## m1ch1 (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

w7 64bit home premium
Mainboard Asus p7p55d-e pro
Geil RAM
was mich eben verwundert ist das es bisher funktioniert hat und nun nicht mehr


----------



## OpamitKruecke (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

2 gb ausbauen 
hochfahren
runterfahren 
2 gb wieder einbauen
würde ich als erstes mal vorschlagen

Auf tomshardware usw liegt es bei manchen am Bios des Mainboards (ein gigabyte) oder an Hybrid SLI, aber das dürfte bei dir ja ned so sein


----------



## Icke&Er (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Gucke mal was CPU-Z oder ähnliche Programme anzeigen!

MFG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Gib unter Ausführen mal msconfig ein, findest du unter Zubehör. Dann auf den Reiter Start und unten auf Erweiterte Optionen. Zum Schluss rechts den Harken bei maximaler Speicher weg machen, dann neu Start.


----------



## m1ch1 (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Gucke mal was CPU-Z oder ähnliche Programme anzeigen!
> 
> MFG



bin jetzt etwas verwirrd: CpU-Z zeigt bei size zwar 4096mb an aber bei channels sthet singel. Dabei hab ich eigentlich double channel für 4gig(2x2gig)


----------



## m1ch1 (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

alle lösungsvorschläge erbrachten leider keinen erfolg


----------



## Icke&Er (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Dabei hab ich eigentlich double channel für 4gig(2x2gig)


 
Naja wenn du die falsch eingesteckt hast laufen die nur im Single! Kannste mal ein Foto davon machen? Meist müssen die Rams in die gleichfarbigen Slots!

Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass CPU die richtige GB-Größe anzeigt oder fehlt da auch was? 

MFG


----------



## L.B. (15. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Also bei mir ist auch Speicher für die "Hardware" (Bioseinstellungen, etc.) reserviert, allerdings nur 2MB.


----------



## m1ch1 (16. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Hab die rams in den gleichfarbigen sockeln(hellblau) ei in der anleituzng beschrieben eingesetzt (die liegen nicht direckt nebeneinander)
cpu-z liest die vollen 4GB aus.


----------



## m1ch1 (16. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

hi
ich habe gerade die RAM riegel in den speicherbänken untereinander getauscht und habe nun das problem das das board sie als inkompatibel bezeichnet. Auch die mem ok funkiton ist nutzlos. was kann ich tun dass mein pc wieder läuft.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Zurückstecken 

Wenn CPU-Z (versuche mal noch andere Progs) die volle Größe anzeigt ist doch eigentlich Okay! Manchmal spinnen die Windoof-Anzeigeteile auch! 

PS: memtest mal probiert?

MFG


----------



## m1ch1 (16. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Zurückstecken
> 
> Wenn CPU-Z (versuche mal noch andere Progs) die volle Größe anzeigt ist doch eigentlich Okay! Manchmal spinnen die Windoof-Anzeigeteile auch!
> 
> ...



Hab schon alle kombinationsmöglichkeiten zwischen steckplatz und ram riegel ausprobiert und keine hat funktioniert. hab sogar einen satzt von nem kumpel probiert ekin erfolg. 
memtest geht schlecht, da mein pc bei der ram prüfung den bootvorgang abbricht.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Kannst du die Rams mal bei nem Kumpel testen? Es hört sich so an alsob die nach den ganzen Umbauten einen weg haben!

MFG


----------



## m1ch1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

hi
den ram kann ich leider nicht mehr bei nem kumpel testen da er heut in urlaub gefahren ist. allerdings hab ich mir gestern noch kurz von ihm ram gelihen mit dem es auch nicht funktioniert hat. (der ram hat allerdings funktioniert als ich ihn mir ausgelihen hab als ich auf meinen gewartet hab. war während einer lan.)
DAs sie kaputt sind kann ich mir nicht denken, da ich immer sehr vorsichtig (nur entladen berührt) vorgegangen bin und auch keinerlei mechanische schäden ersichtlich sind.


----------



## Icke&Er (17. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Also haben die Rams von deinem Kumpel und deine mal gefunzt, nur jetzt geht nichtsmehr? Richtig!?

Dann könnte es sein, dass dein Mobo einen weg hat! Wenn du einen Ramausfall ausschließen kannst! 
Da du ja nichtmal booten kannst siehts jetzt sehr nach dem Mobo aus!

MFG


----------



## m1ch1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

die rams haben mal einwndfrei funktioniert.
jetzt geht nichts mehr hab insgesamt 8 verschiedene riegel in allen möglichen kobinationen ausprobiert und keine hat funktioniert. 
Wenn mein MB kapput ist hab ich echt ein glück mit meinen komponenten. hab den pc erst seit neujahr und habe bereits 2 sachen umtauschen müssen


----------



## Icke&Er (17. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Tja, aber wenn die Rams woanders ohne Probs funzen nur bei deinem Mobo nicht scheints wohl wirklich das Mobo zusein! Sorry

Wenn du noch Garantie etc hast würde ich es Umtauschen/einschicken

MFG


----------



## m1ch1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Hi hab jetzt mal kontakt zu meinem händler aufgenommen und der meint auch das es kaput ist werde es nun am montag einschiken und dan hoffentlich bald ein neues/repariertes zurückbekommen.
Danke für eure hilfe
MfG M1ch1


----------



## Folterknecht (17. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Hi!

Mach mal nen Clear CMOS/ Rechner vom Netz trennen, 2-3 Startknopf drücken und die Batterie für ein paar Minuten raus.

Bringt das keine Veränderung, wieder Rechner vom Netz (2-3 Start), den RAM komplett ausbauen, Rechner wieder ans Netz und "starten" (wird natürlich erstmal nichts passieren ohne RAM). Dann den RAM wieder einbauen und schauen was passiert.


Folterknecht


----------



## m1ch1 (17. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mach mal nen Clear CMOS/ Rechner vom Netz trennen, 2-3 Startknopf drücken und die Batterie für ein paar Minuten raus.
> 
> ...


 
hab ich bereits alles versucht aber danke.


----------



## L.B. (17. April 2010)

*AW: RAM "für Hardware reserviert"*

Unter den Umständen würde ich sagen, dass beim Austausch des Arbeitsspeichers das Motherboard beschädigt worden ist.


----------

